# Do I have roosters or hens?



## sixchicksfranklin (Aug 13, 2015)

These were purchased as straight run.
Some days I think all hens and others I'm thinking all roosters. We've had them for about 15 weeks.
Not really sure of breed either my son bought them for his younger brothers and didn't know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The one in the front looks female to me. Now let's see how long for Fiere to tell me I'm wrong and why.

The others are just not showing up well enough to begin to venture a guess. At least not from me.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

They look like red sex link pullets.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with Nm. They all look identical to my two girls


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, red sex links and all girls. Male red sex links are white with red smut on the shoulders and such.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> The one in the front looks female to me. Now let's see how long for Fiere to tell me I'm wrong and why.


You're getting better!! You need a few hard feathered breeds for yourself to really learn from though


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fiere said:


> You're getting better!! You need a few hard feathered breeds for yourself to really learn from though


LOL You don't give up, do you?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Never! I'm nothing if not enthusiastic.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

dang! late to the party. and i knew the answer to this one!


----------

